# I Dreamed A Dream



## Bretrick (Nov 24, 2021)

Last night's dream was about me running. Running away from something behind me. Something very loud was chasing me.
Run, Run, Run. As fast as I can. I was too frightened to turn around to see what was chasing me.
I am running on a very straight road? The noise is getting loud, the "Thing" is getting closer, closer, closer.
I start to falter. My legs are getting too heavy to carry me.
It is almost upon me, Finally I turn around and see massive wheels of a ginormous aircraft about to land right on top of me.
Nooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 24, 2021)

I can't pretend to interpret dreams, but after my father passed away (many years ago) I used to always dream that something or someone was chasing me.  I read a book that indicated it was because my protector was no longer around and I was on my own.  

When I was working I always had dreams about something adversarial happening.  Now that I have retired, I no longer have those dreams.  They are mostly dreams about social occasions, something I am currently missing I guess, but they are no longer nightmares.  I do think it has a lot to do with one's current circumstances in life.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 25, 2021)

I dreamed a dream while dreaming of a dream.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Run, Run, Run. As fast as I can.


It was the gingerbread man!


----------

